# the Galveston Beachfront looks grat!



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

man!!!! the water looks great in galveston right now!!!! wish i could go fishing NOW!:headknock


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Saw a guy yesterday afternoon around 730 walk out of the surf around 12th with a stringer of spots and dots. Water does look great.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Yea, IF it stays good for a couple more days, Here it is the middle of June and I haven't got my May beach wade in yet.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Looks good*

But will beat you up. The waves are big, but water is right.
A little too much lightning today though!!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

friend stoped by an hour ago and said it was great!! a buddy of ours was around 52 street rock groin yesterday and caught 9 trout up to 4 lbs, on a silver spoon! if the storms stay away in the morning, when that tide moves, they will b there!!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

The East wind is up tonight and the surf this afternoon was head high on the second bar. The fish are there but I'd hit the jettys or a rock groin if you plan on fishing in the morning.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

yea he said he will be at the jettys in the morning, but i wonder in the surf on the beach will lay by morning?


----------



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

Hit the beach yesterday 6/17 about 7pm at access 5.
Could not find any croakers as all the bait camps
in Freeport could not get out yesterday because of the
rain. Bought some of those black saltys.
I am not normally a potliker but croaker are deadly in the surf.
I am just looking for that star trout.
Anyway, pretty much had the whole beach to myself.
No trout but 5 or 6 tr's uuggghhh. 
Caught one I guess at 4 lbs.
Waves were pretty big but with low tide
I was able to fish the 2nd gut without getting hammered.
Going back after work today. Pretty nice since I only
work about a mile from Surfside. Had about a dozen of
those black saltys left over in the ice chest and they
are still alive today. Man, goldfish are tough.
OUT
DiveMaster


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Please hep me!*



DiveMaster said:


> No trout but 5 or 6 tr's uuggghhh.
> 
> DiveMaster


What exactly are "tr's"?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Troy, I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

"TR;s" = Old school terminology for hardheads.

But I guess its not politically correct to call them that anymore! lol


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

according to my dad who was an old salt, tr stood for turd rustler.

michelle


----------



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

Exactly !

Turd Rustler or Hardhead.
Never caught one that big before.
Is there a catagory in the star tournament ?
DM


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Ya know,*



DiveMaster said:


> Exactly !
> 
> Turd Rustler or Hardhead.
> Never caught one that big before.
> ...


I realized that right after I posted the question. My dad used to call them Turd Rollers........I never knew why. But it sounded about right to me.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Fished a few of the Galveston rock groins last night. Started at around 5:30 and finished out around 8:45 pm. Water off color, but some rough surf. Pretty ugly weeds. Fished mostly at the end of each groin area. Wind was tough for any distance casts.

Nothing on shrimp except trash fish. Switched to top waters around 7:30. Two casts, then a monster blowup. Chrome with Chart head. Trout slammed it and missed. That trout was 2/3 out of the water. I let the bait sit, twitched it once. It hammered it again with a better result for me. I fought the trout up to the rocks then lost it. XP Braid might have lost that fish. Who knows. Looked to be around 22+ inches and fat. 

Later caught avg trout down near the 39th st groin. Battling the weed and the jagged rock were the major problems. 

Winds back up today after laying down last night. Hopefully it won't get too bad this weekend.


----------

